# Dyi short ram intake



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Lawzbryan said:


> Could someone please tell me what maf adapter fits our gen 2 vehicles. I would like to keep most of the factory tubing. My main goal is to save a couple of hundred dollars by just throwing a pipe and a cone on her. I seen a post where people just take off the bottom half of the air box I may do that until I get a solution. I feel like the short ram will look much better. Please someone help thank you.


A CAI would do your engine a solid. The SRI just feeds it hot air.

To answer your question, if you plan on dumping the stock intake, just cut out the honeycomb along withe MAF socket and fit it to your pipe. At least that will work on a Gen I anyways.


----------



## Lawzbryan (Mar 9, 2020)

I have only seen the AEM and K&N intakes with heat shields. I haven't seen a cai that routes in front of the bumper. I agree that it will suck in hot engine heat, but I just want the sound. I plan on doing a tune in the future and I know it will sound even better, because I did my turbo Saab the same way.
I was hoping some company made a universal adapter.


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

Get the AmeriHood aftermarket hood. It's got a hood scoop that feeds directly to the airbox location. Should work mint with an actual CAI. Plus if you leave the stock bumper-to-airbox tube it'll at least get some cool air from that


----------



## Lawzbryan (Mar 9, 2020)

Thank you I really need MAF adapter that will fit. Do you have a link to where I can order one?


----------



## PolarisX (Dec 17, 2017)

Your best bet is to find out if our MAF sensor is shared with any other models that have LS engines. From there you can always grab DIY MAF adapters from places like summit. Remember the placement, depth in pipe, and angle all change how the MAF has air pass over it.









MAF Sensor Housing Adapters - Free Shipping on Orders Over $99 at Summit Racing


Find MAF Sensor Housing Adapters and get Free Shipping on Orders Over $99 at Summit Racing!




www.summitracing.com


----------



## JoeyHono (Jan 25, 2019)

Lawzbryan said:


> I have only seen the AEM and K&N intakes with heat shields. I haven't seen a cai that routes in front of the bumper. I agree that it will suck in hot engine heat, but I just want the sound. I plan on doing a tune in the future and I know it will sound even better, because I did my turbo Saab the same way.
> I was hoping some company made a universal adapter.


The KN one also uses the stock tube that forces cooler air in from the grill,


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

JoeyHono said:


> The KN one also uses the stock tube that forces cooler air in from the grill,


The AEM does as well


----------



## JoeyHono (Jan 25, 2019)

Nice!!


----------

